# The Rockets!



## The Outer Limits (May 19, 2002)

Looks like the Rockets are the big winners in the Yao Ming sweepstakes!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Now how does China feel about him playing in Texas?


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

I have a feeling they won't choose Ming, but select Williams and maybe trade him for a center. That's what the Rockets are lacking, is a real center and a low-post threat. Sure Thomas is a threat in the low-post but they need something more dominating.

Players they actually might draft and keep would be:
Gooden
Stoudamire
Wilcox

I don't see them drafting any gaurds, because they are loaded at that position with moochie, franchise and even mobley. 

But if they select Ming, they better think about it. This kid comes with alot of baggage from the chinese government.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rockets are the winners in the draft. But the bulls aint sittin too bad either. ;-)


----------



## fir3fox (May 13, 2002)

I'm not too sure about Yao Ming. He looks like he has "Shawn Bradley" written all over him. And besides, I read somewhere that China wants him to go back home during the summers and play in their summer league. That would totally ruin his NBA development. :dead:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Houston is going to draft Yao Ming no doubt


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Hopefully Ming wont turn out to be another Ralph Sampson...tons of potential and talent but injury riddled.....Hopefully he will be just fine.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

maybe if he's not physical enough, we could turn him into a taller version of Dirk.... He has a very good outside shot, and he can pass the ball pretty well too...


----------



## The_Yoyo (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *PacerMan *
> I think they'll do a trade that goes a little something like this.
> 
> Houston gives: Jason Williams
> Clippers give: Lamar Odom, Curtis Borchardt


I doubt that the rockets need a big man and Borchardt isnt really the dominant big man they need. Ming is someone that they could probably use better. As for Odom he is a great player, but with a front court of already griffin,taylor, thomas and rice where will he fit??? I think the rockets will pick up ming despite all the trade rumors.


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Is there any truth to the rumor of China wanting a big man from the team who drafts Ming to play over in China? Like if the Knicks drafted him they would give China Felton Spencer or Travis Knight. Or the Rockets might give them Cato or something. I thing that is biggest load of bs I have ever heard almost as bad as them taking 50% of Yao's salary.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

If we have to give Cato to get Ming, it's not worth it, I'd MUCH rather take Butler and not worry about all the legal mess. Although, i wouldn't mind if they took Jason Collier....:laugh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Tmac'sPack: Could you please change your sig? We're trying to stay away from cussing ,even things like sh*t, etc....


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)




----------

